# 19 years old, 6ft tall, 125 pounds. Time to change



## JP. (Apr 29, 2017)

To start things off yes im that skinny. Ive always been underweight since my early teens and a big reason comes from what ive been through thats lead me to depression and lack of eating/workouts like i should. I tend to eat only one real meal a day (dinner) with a lot of junk food snacks throughout the day. Its been this way for years and i feel as if its really taken a toll on my health and my self confidence. I want to change this NOW. I feel as if i can get my body right it will ultimately help me get my mind right and motivate me to do better in life. Im motivated to change. 
   To start, ive been researching for the past week about what i need to do and everyone says it starts with a proper nutrition. Ive been looking at a lot of the 3000 calorie meal plans that are posted around the internet but my problem is the prices...most seem to be upwards of $90-$100 a week and as a 19 year old working part time and school with bills to pay i cant afford that. So first thing im looking for is some opinions on how i can budget my diet. What are some recommendations? Does anyone have a budget meal plan that i can take a look at?
   Secondly is the workout plan...as i said earlier im pretty tight on money so i was looking into investing in some adjustable dumbells as i could do most of my full body workouts with them. I cant afford a gym membership and quite honestly im not really comfortable with myself to join yet anyways. The set i was looking into are the bowflex 552 dumbells. I already have a bench to use. With my weight and weak build these would be more than enough for me until i get to the point where ill need to upgrade, and by that point i should have the money for the upgrade. Is there any good full body dumbell work out plans i can stick with? And what are some leg workout i could do to try and balance out my workouts? Sorry for so many questions, dont really have anyone to go to about this so any help is much appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2017)

Carbs are cheap - buy bulk sweet potato and rice.
Protein not so much - but I hear Costco you can get bulk chicken breast for a reasonable price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guillotine (Apr 30, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Carbs are cheap - buy bulk sweet potato and rice.
> Protein not so much - but I hear Costco you can get bulk chicken breast for a reasonable price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Costco is horrible for chicken.  Look in the ads for the chain supermarkets...chicken or beef on sale almost every week at prices far less than Costco.  

I love Costco, but not for that.


----------



## lil-bit-slim (Jul 27, 2017)

Eat a loaf of bread, a chicken, and a liter of whole milk. Every Day.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 28, 2017)

lil-bit-slim said:


> Eat a loaf of bread, a chicken, and a liter of whole milk. Every Day.



Can't go wrong with this! 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 28, 2017)

Cut out the junk food, especially if it's sugar based, it don't help you grow and definitly don't help your mental process....


----------



## AnabolicServices (Sep 10, 2017)

Anyone can workout an hour a day brother, if you want to gain weight you have to intake more. GOMAD diet is gallon of milk a day for 30days if you didnt change your current diet and only do GOMAD youll put on the pounds, its up to you to have the discipline to cut the fat after. 



JP. said:


> To start things off yes im that skinny. Ive always been underweight since my early teens and a big reason comes from what ive been through thats lead me to depression and lack of eating/workouts like i should. I tend to eat only one real meal a day (dinner) with a lot of junk food snacks throughout the day. Its been this way for years and i feel as if its really taken a toll on my health and my self confidence. I want to change this NOW. I feel as if i can get my body right it will ultimately help me get my mind right and motivate me to do better in life. Im motivated to change.
> To start, ive been researching for the past week about what i need to do and everyone says it starts with a proper nutrition. Ive been looking at a lot of the 3000 calorie meal plans that are posted around the internet but my problem is the prices...most seem to be upwards of $90-$100 a week and as a 19 year old working part time and school with bills to pay i cant afford that. So first thing im looking for is some opinions on how i can budget my diet. What are some recommendations? Does anyone have a budget meal plan that i can take a look at?
> Secondly is the workout plan...as i said earlier im pretty tight on money so i was looking into investing in some adjustable dumbells as i could do most of my full body workouts with them. I cant afford a gym membership and quite honestly im not really comfortable with myself to join yet anyways. The set i was looking into are the bowflex 552 dumbells. I already have a bench to use. With my weight and weak build these would be more than enough for me until i get to the point where ill need to upgrade, and by that point i should have the money for the upgrade. Is there any good full body dumbell work out plans i can stick with? And what are some leg workout i could do to try and balance out my workouts? Sorry for so many questions, dont really have anyone to go to about this so any help is much appreciated. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## JODER (Oct 16, 2017)

Eat more if you want to gain size. That's the secret. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 28, 2017)

Try healthy food and fruits and that's very important. Hope it works best for you!


----------



## SirloinTip (Apr 27, 2018)

Well tell us how you are going to clean up your diet an what you have chosen to eat..... you got to have a plan down, cant be guessing every day what you going to eat next, get a plan down, set some nutritional goals like protein fat an carb intake an hit those goals every day, Start a blog of your everyday workouts meals an intake if you are serious about what you want. Consistently take your supplements, work hard an you should start seeing results, at your age i was using Creatine from optimum nutrition put on a little size an got instantly stronger than all my gym mates, do a few stints of some creatine see how it goes...  be consistent an hit your intake goals, hit a good30- 40g protein shake with in 30 min after workouts....Show us what you can do in 8 weeks brother, all you really need is eat clean an get a couple extra protein/ weight gainer shakes in a day...


----------



## 240PLUS (Sep 2, 2018)

just remember, size takes years, decades to train and progress. It takes along time to learn ur body, what exercises work best for your body and bone structure. Your in a good start, but a couple months of Costco chicken and rice won't get you there. Good luck kid, enjoy woman and make money. Your gains will come...


----------



## Amelia (Sep 9, 2018)

Here are some tips for budget muscle-build meals.
https://www.verywellfit.com/building-muscle-on-a-budget-3121402
As for the workout, I think the gym workout is not a must, especially when you are too slim. I don't think the intense exercise is good for you. You can do some no-equipment exercise at home or in the office. There are a lot of free videos and courses could help. When you get some progress, you can buy some items to help you upgrade your workout. Dumbells are good items to invest. But if you are looking for some balance on both arm and leg exercise, I'd recommend the whole body workout with sliding discs. I learn about it from one of my fav Youtuber, Tessa, and here are 3 basic moves you can start from.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fg4E5w2-WsI
I bought the Toplus sliding discs with the recommendation of Tessa 1 month ago, and so far it works so well. The training with it is very difficult which is totally beyond my expectations. I couldn't complete the second and the third moves as Tessa shows in her video, lol, my muscle is too weak for it now. Whatever exercise you do, be careful.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 11, 2018)

Welcome.
some cheap good bulking tips:

Beans and rice with added olive one before eating
nut butter sandwiches
add fresh olive oil to all your food
protein powder ( i rec making a smoothy of it, toss in a scoop or 2 of oat meal, a banana and 2-3tbs of nut butter and blend with water or plant milks (i dont drink animal milk)


research/google "DC training" i do a variation of it but its a good place to start IMO. 

you can pack in 3 nut butter sandwiches np and it doesnt cost much.

good luck!


----------

